# What's the best coverage for NorthWestern Ontario?



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm interested to hear what people think is the best cell phone / smart phone coverage for NW Ontario. I'm thinking of buying an iPhone or a BB and want to know what the best coverage is out here.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

I've had good luck with Rogers in Muskoka.
Depending how 'northwest' you are ... I think you'll find Rogers and Bell pretty similar. They're mostly on the same cell towers in the north anyways.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

No matter where I go I've had great signal with Rogers. I've been on a few other networks (Fido, Bell, Virgin) but they don't really hold a candle to theirs. Although I do find that it varies from cellphone to cellphone as well.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Where in North Western Ontario?
In Thunder Bay TBayTel might be best.

Go here

Ask her.
Tell her I sent you. She is in Thunder Bay and hosts this on Sunday nights.


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm in thunder bay, but I'm interested I what people's opinions are for all of NW Ontario.  

Now I guess what counts as NW Ontario is up to the individual, but personally I would consider North Bay to Sudbury and maybe even Sault Ste Marie and Cochrane as North Eastern Ontario. Anything West of that I would Consider NW Ontario. Muskoka would be Northern or Northwestern Ontario for those in the center of their Toronto (or GTA) world. :lmao: 

Great Tip on the Podcast or Live Talkcast. Thnx!


----------



## MacGenius24 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I Have Been Up To Sudbury 2 Times, The First With A Bell Phone, Worst Reception Ever. The Second Time With a Rogers Phone, Best Reception.

I would go with rogers, Although I live in the horseshoe.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

Agreed, Sudbury was fine with Rogers for me too.
I even had a signal on an interior canoe trip in Killarney Park!


----------



## newbieted (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to live in T bay and cell coverage was alright in the city as soon as you went a little out of town.....eg:Mackenzie Beach, cell coverage was very little with my iPhone or none at all. Driving from T Bay to Toronto cell coverage is zero between Nipigon and Sault Ste Marie. Once you get past that, cell coverage is all right through onto TO. Living in Thunder Bay Tbay Tel has the best coverage but is junk anywhere outside the T Bay area. It's up to you but I would still go with rogers even if you live in Thunder Bay. Just my 2 cents
Ted


----------

